# Abandoned Brickworks



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2008)

A few images from my trek inside the abandoned Brickworks. 




 
The place is covered in graffitti.​

 

An old leftover brickmaking machine. This was just inside the busted in door. I managed to climb to the top , and inside were unmade bricks.​ 


 
There are hundreds of these old electrical panels everywhere. Everyone covered in graffitt.​

 
A row of kilns​

 

I would post the whole series, but it might be easier to view the gallery here.​ 
Brickworks​


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 30, 2008)

Superb.  I love them


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 30, 2008)

the colors in the first two images are spectacular!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Arch (Jan 30, 2008)

very nice shots chiller well done :thumbup:


----------



## bango707 (Jan 30, 2008)

awesome!  I hope you got a few with only the light rays! 
The abstract light panels are fantastic too!!! Well done.


----------



## plentygood (Jan 31, 2008)

All of them are great!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 31, 2008)

This is a great series. All of them are wicked, but the last one is superb. Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## jwkwd (Jan 31, 2008)

They left you some paint, did you take advantage of it? Great series!


----------



## ernie (Jan 31, 2008)

that last one is fantastic. did it take a lot of post-processing? it being so dark in there and all


----------



## Chiller (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your kind words.  Really appreciate it.  

jwkwd...I dont know how many paint cans I saw around there.   Great history lesson in paint can labels tho.  I did not know that many varieties were available here

ernie.....I show all these in Raw, and did a bit of correction in the conversions.  There were a few dodge and burn areas in some of the photos.   In the last for instance...I was shooting directly at the bright sunbeams coming in.  I did a bit of dogde and burn in that one.  
  I was thinkin of going back and trying a ND grad filter and see if maybe I can get some better exposures.  Since the lower half the building is so dark, and the bright holes are so....bright, I was wondering if it will help. This weekend we are getting a snow storm, so I might hit the trials.  But for sure a re shoot is planned for this place.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

Excellent captures, Chiller!  Looks like a very cools spot to shoot. (As long as you don't get caught, right??)


----------



## Chiller (Jan 31, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Excellent captures, Chiller! Looks like a very cools spot to shoot. (As long as you don't get caught, right??)


 
Thanks Anty.  
Me get caught....whahaha...Im used to the dark .   And besides..I know a good lawyer.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

And I also hear you've taken up running.


----------



## DPW2007 (Jan 31, 2008)

Fantastic captures - especially #1 and #2.

I have not found any decent derelict buildings around my area yet always wanted to take some photos of them when I do find them though!

David


----------



## Brad Hardy (Jan 31, 2008)

amazingly good


----------



## Jermz_01 (Jan 31, 2008)

gosh... this stuff reminds me of my college urban exploring days... GREAT! shots!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice work Chiller, really diggin' the second and last one.


----------



## cameramike (Jan 31, 2008)

just amazing chiller. great job with these


----------



## just x joey (Jan 31, 2008)

i need to do stuff like this. lol nice captures bro.


----------



## just x joey (Jan 31, 2008)

are those light beams fake?


----------



## dpolston (Jan 31, 2008)

Chill... I have a great place to show you if you mosey down here! I'm going "photo hunting" on Saturday (I just hope I can still hop a fence!).


----------



## TimboAA (Jan 31, 2008)

My only gripe is the one with the spray can.....It looks like it was placed there. Kick the can over! Dent it in!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 1, 2008)

So enjoyable, Chiller, than I went to get the whole slideshow presented to me, and that was very enjoyable, too! Wow. 

I am so surprised to see that such places are accessible ... I mean: at all! Here, big fences would make it even difficult to get to the site as such, not to mention getting *in*side...!

The aspect of the "staged" spraycan is the surprising little extra to that one photo which stands out, and which I therefore like.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 1, 2008)

very amazing work, the first two are SICK!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Feb 1, 2008)

I really like those! Looks great!


----------



## dpolston (Feb 1, 2008)

Chill... I don't want to hijack your post at all, but I have a "question for the class". On these types of places (and we all know what it takes to get into them - stealth!  lol); is this a one time shoot, or do you risk going back there from time to time? If you do... would you ever take a model or client(s) there?

I love this location and I found one similar to it but I can't talk myself into taking a model (which is killing me!). That's the draw for me. 

Thoughts?

(mods - if you need to move this, go for it.)


----------



## delizo23 (Feb 1, 2008)

wow looks really nice.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for your kind words.  Funny thing was...the can was tipped over, and only the "french" side was showing, so I stood it up.  

dpolston...no probs on the hijack..that is cool. Would make a great subject on its own too.   See what everyone thinks.  
  For me, Im not afraid to go back or go anywhere that others are not comfy going to.   In fact, I fully plan on going back here, and risking whatever to get more images.  
   I would only take a model if that model was willing to take the same risks.   Same with bringing friends.   If they are willing to go, then thats cool

If you want to start a thread referring to your question, it might be a great discussion, as most will not see it buried in this one.  

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## EBphotography (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent shots!  How do you find such places?


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2008)

EBphotography said:


> Excellent shots! How do you find such places?


 
Thanks EB. 
A lot of the Toronto photogs know this place exists.   It is just getting in, that is the hardest.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 1, 2008)

beautiful shots, this makes me want to go back to this abandoned factory i want to years ago and shoot it

btw love all the colors


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> beautiful shots, this makes me want to go back to this abandoned factory i want to years ago and shoot it
> 
> btw love all the colors


  Thank you Logan.  Maybe we will see some images soon.  

 I wanna make a horror movie in this place.  The scenes just call for it.  :thumbup:


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 1, 2008)

oh i know completely, abandoned factories just have that creepy feeling. no way i'm going to shoot at this one in the dark


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2008)

logan9967 said:


> oh i know completely, abandoned factories just have that creepy feeling. no way i'm going to shoot at this one in the dark


 
There are parts of the brickworks in total darkness.  I used a Cat Eye...bike light to see my way around.   One of the shots I have were taken in total darkness, and I used a 15 sec shutter speed, and painted with light.   I was not happy with the image, but it will be tried again...I hope


----------



## brandnewmars (Feb 1, 2008)

These are fantastic shots, I forgot how beautiful brickworks is. I haven't been inside since the summer. I thought there was alot of construction and new developments in the surrounding areas and that would make it harder to get in?


----------



## Becky (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning... :hail:


----------



## Rabieshund (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice shots! But I can't stop thinking about how the frames are ruining all of the shots (which are great). White border with drop shadow? Black border with no shadow would make these shot much more impressive IMO... NEVER EVER use drop shadow on borders, please..  It looks so unprofessional. Good job on the photography though.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2008)

brandnewmars said:


> These are fantastic shots, I forgot how beautiful brickworks is. I haven't been inside since the summer. I thought there was alot of construction and new developments in the surrounding areas and that would make it harder to get in?


 

Yeah..you can get in, but there is some asbestos removal goin on in one part of the building. I checked out that part, but there was nothing to see there except a bunch of ruins. 

thanks again for your comments. 

Rabishund...Im not a professional.. I only do this for fun and have no intention of being a photographer.


----------



## Turn (Feb 2, 2008)

brilliant.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks again for your comments .  I appreciate it. 





just x joey said:


> are those light beams fake?


 
Nah, they are real.  Lots of dust, and the sun through the holes.  There are tons more but I had a hard time with exposures in those areas.


----------

